# mod_mono and apache



## ged3000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi!

I just tried to install mod_mono onto my Mac, so that I can develop ASP.NET web pages on it, without having to test the files on my server. However, when I try to open the test pages that came with the installer, I get a 503 error from apache (Error 503 - Service Temporarily Unavailable)

I cant work out why I'm getting the error - I guess its either that I've installed mono/xsp/mod_mono wrong or that Ive set them up wrong in my httpd.conf file. I've tried various combinations of the suggested entry in the httpd.conf file, but these all result in the same error (or disable mono completely - then the page displays, but the asp.net code is not run at all).

Im running a 15" G4 1.5GHz powerbook, with 512mb ram and Mac OS X.3.9
Im using Apples instalation of apache (Apache 1.3.33 (Darwin)), and also have php 5.03 and MySQL 4.1.11-standard installed (php with the binary from www.entropy.ch, mysql with the binary from www.mysql.com)
I've installed mono 1.1.8.1 using the binary from www.mono-project.com, and xsp 1.0.9 and mod_mono 1.0.9 from the source files at www.mono-project.com . XSP is running in a terminal window, using the terminal command "mono /usr/lib/mono/1.0/xsp.exe "

If anyone has any suggesitons as to what might be causing this problem, or how to fix it, id be really appreciative!

Thanks in advance, Ged Manning


----------

